# Ultimativer Gaming PC, NO LIMIT!



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte einen Gamer PC der Alles Spiele in Hoch 4k Schafft... Preis ist 10000€. Reicht das aus? Es ist nix da, brauche alles! Ich möchte alles selber zusammen bauen. Am besten die Komponenten in einen Laden kaufen wie Conrad...

LG Joystick123


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. September 2015)

Lass Conrad mal außen vor, Verfügbarkeit und Preise sind da bei Pc Teilen etwas ... ähäm ...

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

MfG 

Edit

Die ersten Fragen haben sich ja eigentlich schon erübrigt


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

Es haben SIch wirklich viele viele fragen erübrigt! Aber gerne:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
   Geld spielt keine Rolle, dachte höhstens 10000€ Aber wenns nicht reicht kann ich mehr dazugeben!

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
   Ja Alles Außer OS

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
    Eigenbau
4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
     NEIN
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
     NEIN
6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
     Alle Neuen SPiele

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
     3gb HDD 1 TB SSD
8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
     Gerne wenn es sinn macht
9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
     Schönes Design , nicht blos nen kasten, so mit Lichtern ist was feiner 

Edit: Was für ein Offline PC laden könnt ihr empfehlen? Möchte nix online kaufen!
LG Joystick123


----------



## Pittermann (22. September 2015)

Soll das Zubehör in den 10.000€ enthalten sein?


----------



## Lendox (22. September 2015)

Intel 5960X, ASRock X99 Extreme11 oder WS-E/10G, Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-19-19-39 (CMD16GX4M4B3600C18), 4x Titan X oder eVGA 980Ti Kingpin Edition mit bester ASIC-Selektion, Festplatte kann dann noch einmal ziemlich teuer werden, die schnellsten sind die Intel SSD DC P3608 Series.
Mit einer Wasserkühlung mit Silber-Kühler und großem Radiator kannst du das das Übertaktungspotential von deinem Prozessor noch einmal ein gutes Stück erhöhen.

Im Handel wie Conrad z.B. bekommst du solche Teile nur schwer, aber bis auf die eVGA Kinpin Edition kann es fast immer für dich bestellt werden.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Nö, reicht nicht.
Es wird immer Software geben die der PC in hoch auf 4k nicht vernünftig schafft. ALLES ist eine Illusion.
Mir fallen da sofort zwei Beispiele ein, und da würden auch 20.000 nicht helfen.

Kauf vernünftig und nicht so wie Du da rangehst, das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Nö, reicht nicht.
> Es wird immer Software geben die der PC in hoch auf 4k nicht vernünftig schafft. ALLES ist eine Illusion.
> Mir fallen da sofort zwei Beispiele ein, und da würden auch 20.000 nicht helfen.
> 
> Kauf vernünftig und nicht so wie Du da rangehst, das funktioniert nicht.


Drum bin ich hier, stellt mir was gutes zusammen! 4k Mittel reicht auch...



Pittermann schrieb:


> Soll das Zubehör in den 10.000€ enthalten sein?



JA wenns reicht, wenn nicht dann lege ich noch was drauf!


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Schau in meine Signatur unter System. Da bist Du in gut dabei in 4k.


----------



## markus1612 (22. September 2015)

Zum PC:

1 x Western Digital WD Red   6TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD60EFRX)
2 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero (90MB0M90-M0EAY0)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_SRD)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W ATX 2.4 (BN253)
1 x CableMod B-Series DPP 10/11 Kabel Kit für Netzteile, schwarz/rot (CM-BDX-FKIT-KKR-R)

Macht 3625€.

Bei dem Budget wäre zwar ein 5820K/5960X drin, allerdings halte ich den für Gaming total überzogen und Skylake man muss das Budget ja nicht mit sinnlosem Quatsch wie 32GB RAM oder eben nem 6/8-Kerner "ausm Fenster werfen".

Dazu noch ne Wakü für CPU, Board und GPUs.

Als Monitore vielleicht 3 http://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fg2421-schwarz-fg2421-bk-a1024965.html.

Beim Equipment solltest du (TE) selbst in den laden gehen und dir dass anschauen.

Als Tastatur vielleicht die http://geizhals.de/corsair-gaming-k70-rgb-ch-9000068-de-a1156244.html, als Maus die http://geizhals.de/roccat-tyon-laser-gaming-mouse-schwarz-roc-11-850-a1154844.html und als Mauspad das http://geizhals.de/roccat-taito-shiny-black-gaming-mousepad-3mm-roc-13-052-a716461.html?hloc=de.

Als Kopfhörer vielleich das http://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-459-046-a114313.html mit einer http://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-u7-90yb00ab-m0uc00-a943618.html.

Als Mikrofon dazu vielleicth das http://geizhals.de/antlion-modmic-a1167046.html.

Komm ich insgesamt auf 5335€.

Bleibt also noch genug für ne schöne Wakü.


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Schau in meine Signatur unter System. Da bist Du in gut dabei in 4k.



ok danke, suche noch andere vorschläfe und 1 offline laden!


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Zum PC:
> 
> 1 x Western Digital WD Red   6TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD60EFRX)
> 2 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
> ...



danke dir aber full hd wollte ich nicht spielen...der Bildschirm ist doch full HD oder?

Bin ein noob was pcs angeht, ist ne WaKü kompliziert?

LG


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

Wieso willst du nicht online bestellen? Da hat man eigentlich keine Probleme und mit Garantie geht das da auch ganz gut. Du kannst ja alles bei einem Händler bestellen.


----------



## halodb (22. September 2015)

Würde vllt. statt der 6TB Platte ein RAID aus 2 TB Platten nutzen. Ist schneller und du kannst ne Sicherung einbauen.

Was die Köpfhörer angeht, die sind top. Wenn du kein loses Micro willst kannst auch die mmx300 nehmen. Ist das gleich wie die DT770 nur mit Micro.

Wegen Monitor solltest vllt. mal sagen was du an Größe willst.


----------



## markus1612 (22. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> danke dir aber full hd wollte ich nicht spielen...der Bildschirm ist doch full HD oder?
> 
> Bin ein noob was pcs angeht, ist ne WaKü kompliziert?
> 
> LG



Es ist 3x Full HD, also ingesamt 6 MIO Pixel und 3 Monitore halte ich für deutlich sinnvoller als einen Monitor mit 4K.


----------



## Soulsnap (22. September 2015)

dont Feed usw..


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

Wäre 5760x1080 wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch gerechnet habe.


----------



## Pittermann (22. September 2015)

Wenn Du drei FHD-Monitore kaufst, hast Du 5760x1080p.

In das Thema WaKü müsstest Du Dich erst mal einlesen, hier gibt es auch ein Unterforum zum Thema.


----------



## markus1612 (22. September 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wäre 5760x1080 wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch gerechnet habe.



Wie gesagt, also rund 6 MIO Pixel insgesamt (BxH you know )


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Es ist 3x Full HD, also ingesamt 6 MIO Pixel und 3 Monitore halte ich für deutlich sinnvoller als einen Monitor mit 4K.



Achso ok,  nur leider reicht mein Platz nicht... Höchstens für 2 Bildschirme...



Amon schrieb:


> Wieso willst du nicht online bestellen? Da hat man eigentlich keine Probleme und mit Garantie geht das da auch ganz gut. Du kannst ja alles bei einem Händler bestellen.


Weil ich Offline möchte!

LG


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

Müsste man wissen was bei dir so in der Nähe ist. Blödmarkt und Co kannste aber gleich haken.


----------



## Soulsnap (22. September 2015)

Da brauchen wir dir nichts zusammenstellen, die Leute aus dem laden den du dann betrittst werden die Konfig eh als schlecht bezeichnen und dir irgendeinen Mumpitz für teuer Geld andrehen, wenns nicht gerate alternate o.ä. ist


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

Weiß ich nicht, komme aus Leipig...SOllte eig alles da sein...


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Es ist 3x Full HD, also ingesamt 6 MIO Pixel und 3 Monitore halte ich für deutlich sinnvoller als einen Monitor mit 4K.



Persönlicher Standpunkt. Ich sitze seit dem ich den 4K Moni habe kaum noch am 3xFHD Set. Ist unscharf und pixelig^^


----------



## Barathrum (22. September 2015)

Das System von Joystick ist Schon gut. Aber reichen 850W auch auf Hinsicht zum übertakten?

Bei den Monitoren er den wegen 144hz ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
G-syn edition: ASUS VG248QE G-Sync Edition, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C-G) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Einer Reicht davon denn noch ein zwei schöne IPS Panels.  ASUS VX279Q, 27" (90LM00F0-B01670) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Tastatur: G910 Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB, USB, DE (920-006416) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Maus: Rival für Große Hände habe sie selbst SteelSeries Rival, USB (62271) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Ansonsten schwören viele auf die Deathadder ist aber auch recht groß http://geizhals.de/razer-deathadder-chroma-rz01-01210100-r3g1-a1154392.html

Mauspad: Kann ich dir nur große empfehlen wie das qck+ http://geizhals.de/steelseries-qck-63003-a128056.html


----------



## Michael2812 (22. September 2015)

Dann fahr doch einfach zu Alternate oder Caseking und sammel die Teile da ein. Bei 10k für den Rechner sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. September 2015)

Michael2812 schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch einfach zu Alternate oder Caseking und sammel die Teile da ein. Bei 10k für den Rechner sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen



Stimmt....dürfte Bahn oder auch ein Taxi noch im Budget drin sein


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

Ok dann halt online, renne doch nicht durch die ganze Stadt und werd noch überfallen  Kann mir Jemand einen SHop empfehlen?

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2015)

LGA 2011-3 + Wakü:

1 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x SanDisk Ultra II  960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M4B3000C15)
2 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 WIFI
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
8 x Phobya NB-eLoop 1800rpm
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz/gold mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_GD)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W ATX 2.4 (BN253)

Ca 3130€

Wakü: http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/19f606a9374f0637a2fa6620f8725481 ~600€

+2x EK-FC980 GTX TI WF3, noch nicht gelistet ~240€

Monitor: z.B. http://geizhals.de/philips-bdm4065uc-bdm4065uc-00-a1201936.html?hloc=de

Hackbrett: z.B. http://geizhals.de/func-kb-460-a1101002.html?hloc=de

Nager: z.B. http://geizhals.de/logitech-g502-proteus-core-910-004075-910-004076-a1098847.html

Lautsprecher/Headset werden auch gebraucht?


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> LGA 2011-3 + Wakü:
> 
> 1 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
> 1 x SanDisk Ultra II  960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25)
> ...



Headset wird gebraucht.
Können wir das mit der Wakü lassen? Ist für mich zu kompliziert...
Bringt 2x Titan X nicht mehr als 2x 980 ti?

LG


----------



## Soulsnap (22. September 2015)

Größeres Loch im Portmonee, ja


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Und zwei von den Karten bringen in der Regel Probleme, die man mit einer Karte nicht hat. Egal welche Namen sie tragen. SLI ist meiner Meinung nach komplizierter als eine Wakü.

Wir sind ja bei 4k in Mittel angekommen. Dazu braucht es keine zwei Karten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> Headset wird gebraucht.



Gut, dann z.B. so: 

beyerdynamic T 90 (715.441) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antlion ModMic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Am besten, du gehst mal Probehören



> Können wir das mit der Wakü lassen? Ist für mich zu kompliziert...



Aquatuning baut dir die Wakü für ein paar Euro ein



> Bringt 2x Titan X nicht mehr als 2x 980 ti?



Nur Kummer beim Blick in die Brieftasche


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Und zwei von den Karten bringen in der Regel Probleme, die man mit einer Karte nicht hat. Egal welche Namen sie tragen. SLI ist meiner Meinung nach komplizierter als eine Wakü.



Wie darf ich das auffassen?
Was ist ein Guter Online shop?


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

Caseking, Alternate, Mindfactory zum Beispiel.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2015)

Obwohl ich eher Soulsnaps Meinung bin 





Soulsnap schrieb:


> dont Feed usw..



"Support your local Dealer" 

Es wird in LE mit Sicherheit ein paar ordentliche Shops geben, welche dir die gewünschte Hardware besorgen können.

Und Du musst ja nicht zu Fuss die Teile einkaufen.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2015)

Mikroruckler, fehlende SLI Profile, flackernde Schatten, abstürzende Spiele, etc... Soll ich weitermachen? 

Als Onlineshop war für mich immer Caseking recht gut, aber eben auch recht teuer. Mindfactory hat meist nicht so den besten Support, ist dafür billig, dann noch die Apotheke aka Alternate.
Bei Kleinteilen hab ich wegen dem Versand immer Amazon genommen, da kommt das Zeug (Bei mir dank Prime) auch am nächsten Tag

EDIT: Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 10K€? Deiner Schreibweise nach würde ich dich nicht auf Volljährig schätzen. Und gerade da sind 10.000€ doch keine Summe, die man mal eben für einen Computer ausgibt


----------



## niklasschaefer (22. September 2015)

Hallo,
Kaufen könntest du bei Alternate in Linden die haben einen Hardware-Shop! Was spricht gegen das Online bestellen?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das auffassen?


Du gibst doppelt Geld aus, und bekommst dafür Bildfehler, praktisch nie doppelte Leistung, Mikrokuckler, Profil Gefummel, SLI-Bit-Suche, kannst Release-Tage bei Games vergessen und Early ACcess sowieso. Dafür dröhnt dasganze Konglomerat Deine Bude zusammen, heizt sich gegenseitig auf und frisst Strom wie verrückt. 

Wenn es eine Lösung wäre, dann hätten es alle, so wie SSDs. Aber irgendwie ist dem nicht so.

Kauf Dir für das Geld lieber eine Samsung SM951 oder 950Pro im M.2 Format.


----------



## Joystick123 (22. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Mikroruckler, fehlende SLI Profile, flackernde Schatten, abstürzende Spiele, etc... Soll ich weitermachen?
> 
> Als Onlineshop war für mich immer Caseking recht gut, aber eben auch recht teuer. Mindfactory hat meist nicht so den besten Support, ist dafür billig, dann noch die Apotheke aka Alternate.
> Bei Kleinteilen hab ich wegen dem Versand immer Amazon genommen, da kommt das Zeug (Bei mir dank Prime) auch am nächsten Tag
> ...



Ich bin Volljährig und genug Geld, das ist ja nicht dein problem!

Kann mir da jemand auf einer Nen PC zusammenstellen? ALso keine Preisvergleich?..
Ich würde es auch da zusammenbauen lassen, wenn Sie ne komplette Wakü mit einbauen... Wär mega cool!

LG


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Bei unbegrenztem Budget und offensichtlich begrenzter Ahnung von der ganzen Materie würde ich doch dringend dazu raten den PC in einem Fachgeschäft in der Nähe zu kaufen. Fertig zusammengebaut.
Die Zusammenstellungen von hier können ja als Gedankenstütze mitgenommen werden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand auf einer Nen PC zusammenstellen? ALso keine Preisvergleich?..



Einfach alles z.B. bei Mindfactory in den Warenkorb legen



> Ich würde es auch da zusammenbauen lassen, wenn Sie ne komplette Wakü mit einbauen... Wär mega cool!



Aquatuning macht das: Startseite PimpMyPC | Aquatuning Germany

Die GPU Kühler gibts allerdings nicht bei AT, da müsste man anfragen ob man die dennoch verbauen würde


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, komme aus Leipig...SOllte eig alles da sein...



Kauf dir die Hardware im Internet, dann gehst du damit zu einem PC Laden -- gibt sicher welche in Leipzig -- und lässt ihn dort zusammenbauen.
Oder du nimmst die Liste, die du hier bekommst, und bestellst alles im PC Laden vor Ort und lässt zusammenbauen.



HisN schrieb:


> Persönlicher Standpunkt. Ich sitze seit dem ich den 4K Moni habe kaum noch am 3xFHD Set. Ist unscharf und pixelig^^



Mir ist ein 4 k Monitor zu klein. Da sehe ich nicht mal Icons drauf.
Ich warte, bis es welche in 40 Zoll gibt.


----------



## Michael2812 (22. September 2015)

Machen die sicher, der AT Service ist super und wenn die es nicht liefern können passt das schon. Oder bestelle den PC komplett bei Caseking. Der King Mod Service baut doch auch alles zusammen, oder?

Edit: Ein Bild vom fertigen Rechner ist dann aber Pflicht ^^
Ist schon ein Gehäuse gewählt?

Edit 2: ein MMX 300 und die STX passen auch ganz gut


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte, bis es welche in 40 Zoll gibt.



Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

HDMI 1,4? 
Echt jetzt? 
Aber Hauptsache VGA Anschluss.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2015)

Das MMX300 basiert auf dem DT770, ergo : Völlig überteuert 

Würde auch ganz klar zu Kopfhörer plus Mikro raten


----------



## Goldrabe (22. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 10K€? Deiner Schreibweise nach würde ich dich nicht auf Volljährig schätzen. Und gerade da sind 10.000€ doch keine Summe, die man mal eben für einen Computer ausgibt





flotus1 schrieb:


> Bei unbegrenztem Budget und offensichtlich begrenzter Ahnung von der ganzen Materie würde ich doch dringend dazu raten den PC in einem Fachgeschäft in der Nähe zu kaufen. Fertig zusammengebaut.



Unglaublich eure Freundlichkeit heute .. Wenn der TE sich ein zusammenbau zutraut und das gerne möchte wieso nicht? Muss man sich doch nicht gleich so frech äußern - .-

So zurück zum Thema sind schon gute Zusammenstellungen hier, bei solch einem Budget würde ich mir die 2x MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V325-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland holen und dazu noch ein Monitor mit G-Sync nicht unbedingt 4k, dann lieber sowas hier: 
Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ist schon ganz fein, würde persönlich das 1000W nehmen, weil wer hat der kann  (Das hagelt wieder Kritik: Öh so großese Netzteil total unnötig blaa 850W reicht völlig) Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung, wie ich es zusammen bauen würde 


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Lendox (22. September 2015)

Auf jeden Fall keinen 5820K, der hier irgendwo genannt wurde, das ist eine schlechte Empfehlung, ein 5930K ist besser, ein 5960X "am besten", außer man spielt Spiele die mehr als 4 Kerne nicht nutzen können, dann wäre es ein 6700K. Ein 5820K spart viel Geld, aber das ist hier ja nicht notwendig.
Ein 5930K ist noch nicht einmal der beste Sechskerner, das ist der 4960X (allerdings mit älterem Chipsatz).


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Mein Kommentar war keinesfalls herablassend oder frech gemeint sondern ein ernsthafter Ratschlag.
Der TE hat seinen Fragen nach noch nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie. Das ist ok, so haben wir alle mal angefangen.
Aber von diesem Punkt aus ist wohl niemand von uns hergegangen und hat zufällige Leute im Internet gefragt wofür er ein unbegrenztes Budget für den ersten selbstgebauten Gaming-PC ausgeben soll.
Denn dass dabei zwangsläufig auch weniger informierte Meinungen ausgebreitet werden zeigt sich schon allein daran dass die Threads mit dem höchsten Budget auch die längsten sind.

Genug Ahnung wird der TE im Laufe dieser Beratung hier jedenfalls nicht aufbauen um sich bei auftretenden Problemen mit dem Eigenbau selbst helfen zu können.
Und da Geld keine Rolle zu spielen scheint liegt es durchaus nahe einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner vor Ort für Serviceleistungen zu bezahlen.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist ein 4 k Monitor zu klein. Da sehe ich nicht mal Icons drauf.
> Ich warte, bis es welche in 40 Zoll gibt.



Hehe. Ich auch. Unter 40" geht in 4K ja mal gar nix.
Und der Phillips? Der hat ja nicht mal DP1.3, 144hz und G-sync. Ohne geht nix.



Edit: Für alle die es nicht verstehen, der Philips steht bei mir aufm Tisch.


----------



## markus1612 (22. September 2015)

Lendox schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall keinen 5820K, der hier irgendwo genannt wurde, das ist eine schlechte Empfehlung, ein 5930K ist besser, ein 5960X "am besten", außer man spielt Spiele die mehr als 4 Kerne nicht nutzen können, dann wäre es ein 6700K. Ein 5820K spart viel Geld, aber das ist hier ja nicht notwendig.
> Ein 5930K ist noch nicht einmal der beste Sechskerner, das ist der 4960X (allerdings mit älterem Chipsatz).



Was redest du denn für einen Quark.
Der 5930K ist die unnötigste CPU aufm Markt und der 5960X schlichtweg Geldverschwendung bei einem reinen Gaming PC.

Wenn wir sagen, dass die 6/8 Kerne des 5820K bzw 5960X für Gaming nutzlos sind, meinen wir eigentlich, dass die 12/16 Threads nutzlos sind.
Ein 6700K ist für Windows auch ein 8- Kerner und bevor ein Spieleentwickler auf 12 Threads optimiert, wird er sich doch eher erstmal der breiten Masse mit 4 Kernern und 4 Kernern mit HT zuwenden.

Nur weil sich Leute mit zu viel Kohle einen 5960X und 2 Titan X reinknallen, nur um sich zu fühlen, heißt dass nicht, dass man es braucht.
V.a. weil es einfach nur Geldverbrennerei ist ,sich einen 5960X zu kaufen, denn man mit seinen Programmen nie auslasten kann (AUSNAHMEN GIBT ES IMMER).

Wieso sollte der 4960X mit älterer Plattform der bessere 6-Kerner sein????? Er ist älter und damit "schlechter".


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Wenn wir sagen, dass die 6/8 Kerne des 5820K bzw 5960X für Gaming nutzlos sind, meinen wir eigentlich, dass die 12/16 Threads nutzlos sind.



Es sei denn man hat die Games dafür 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was natürlich, wie ich zugeben muss, auch für mich eine Ausnahme darstellt. Die Regel ist es nicht


----------



## markus1612 (22. September 2015)

Ist dass nicht das Game, wo man jeder Ki einen oder mehr kerne zuweisen kann?


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Das ist es^^


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

Und wer spielt das?


----------



## HisN (23. September 2015)

Die Nicht-Pauschalisierer.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2015)

Das Spiel sieht ja noch schlimmer aus, als die meisten Strategiespiele aus den 2000ern


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Nicht-Pauschalisierer.



Also bist du der einzige und du spielst das auch nur, um die zeigen, wie viele Kerne ausgelastet sind.


----------



## HisN (23. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht ja noch schlimmer aus, als die meisten Strategiespiele aus den 2000ern



Ist auch Uralt. 
Aber viele erzählen ja immer das "aktuelle" Games nicht alle Kerne auslasten, also nehme ich es gerne als Beispiel dass auch uralte Games dazu schon in der Lage waren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also bist du der einzige und du spielst das auch nur, um die zeigen, wie viele Kerne ausgelastet sind.



So isses, damit ihr vom Pauschalitäten-Zug runterkommt^^


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2015)

Soll ich sowas auch mal proggen?
Eigentlich ganz easy: Du nimmst ein Spiel mit nur einem Main/Physics-Thread und lastest alle anderen mit sinnlosem addieren aus


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist auch Uralt.
> Aber viele erzählen ja immer das "aktuelle" Games nicht alle Kerne auslasten, also nehme ich es gerne als Beispiel dass auch uralte Games dazu schon in der Lage waren.



Ich spiele ab und zu noch Armada 2 von 2000 oder so, kann auch 2001 sein.
Das Game läuft nur auf einem Kern und ruckelt leider unter Windows 10, und auch unter vista und 7. Nur unter XP läuft es ruckelfrei.


----------



## kC0pter (23. September 2015)

Also wenn er unbedingt so einen PC haben will, dann soll er auch einen bekommen:
Overkill Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Dazu eine entsprechende WaKü, die dringend empfohlen wird bei der Hitze die da entsteht (es fehlen noch Kleinigkeiten wie Lüftersteuerung, Y-kabel und andere Sachen, die mir gerade nicht einfallen):
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Die GraKa Kühlblöcke müssen bei EK direkt gekauft werden, da das ein Custom-PCB-Modell ist (mehr Power möglich etc.). Jeweils 3 Stück:
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-backplate-black

Gesamtpreis knapp 8000€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

kC0pter schrieb:


> Also wenn er unbedingt so einen PC haben will, dann soll er auch einen bekommen:
> Overkill Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Overkill ist da lediglich der Preis. Ich mein, 5500€ und nur eine 980Ti? Und das 700€ Brett, wofür? Vom 1200 Watt Netzteil mal zu schweigen...



> Dazu eine entsprechende WaKü, die dringend empfohlen wird bei der Hitze die da entsteht (es fehlen noch Kleinigkeiten wie Lüftersteuerung, Y-kabel und andere Sachen, die mir gerade nicht einfallen):
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



4 360er für eine Grafikkarte sind rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ganz besonders auch der Kryos .925


----------



## Gripschi (23. September 2015)

Wäre ein Fertig PC von der8auer nicht besser?


----------



## kC0pter (23. September 2015)

Eine Ti? Das sollten eigentlich 3 sein  Habs gerade nachkorrigiert. 
Klar ist der .925 ein wenig teuer, man kann auch den HF nehmen, aber wenn schon er schon sagt, dass 10k Budget ist, dann kann man auch mal den .925 nehmen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

kC0pter schrieb:


> Eine Ti? Das sollten eigentlich 3 sein  Habs gerade nachkorrigiert.



3 sind nicht zu empfehlen, wegen der schlechten Skalierung. Zudem gibts dann extreme Mikroruckler



> Klar ist der .925 ein wenig teuer, man kann auch den HF nehmen, aber wenn schon er schon sagt, dass 10k Budget ist, dann kann man auch mal den .925 nehmen



Der .925 Kühlt nicht (bzw kaum) besser als der Kryos Delrin für 35€


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten! Vonmiraus kaufe ich auch nen Fertig PC. Kennt da jemand einen guten Verkäufer?

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> Kennt da jemand einen guten Verkäufer?



Caseking, wenns fertig sein muss


----------



## kC0pter (23. September 2015)

Mindfactory, Alternate, Caseking für Komponenten
Aquatuning, Caseking (und EKWB selbst) für WaKü Teile


----------



## markus1612 (23. September 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Caseking, wenns fertig sein muss



Da fehlt aber noch praktisch alles an Zubehör.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch praktisch alles an Zubehör.



Das stimmt. Allerdings kann man so ziemlich jeden anderen Laden vergessen


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

ist denn eine wakü wirklich von nöten? da ich keine ahnung hab vom aufbau her, kenne nur die grundkomponenten...oder ein shop der wakü gleich mit einbaut? und ich würde gernbe alle bei einem shop kaufen...


----------



## kC0pter (23. September 2015)

Bei dem was du vorhast ist die schon sehr vorteilhaft. Irgendwie musst du die Karten kühl bekommen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> oder ein shop der wakü gleich mit einbaut?



Wie gesagt, Aquatuning macht das: Startseite PimpMyPC | Aquatuning Germany



> und ich würde gernbe alle bei einem shop kaufen...



Mit Wakü wirst du wohl bei 3 kaufen müssen: Caseking, Aquatuning und z.B. Mindfactory


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

und was ist damit? https://www.caseking.de/wasserkuehlung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Caseking baut dir die Wakü halt nicht ein, das müsstest du dann selbst machen


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

mhhh ok schade...
kann mir da jemand trz auf caseking einen zusammenstellen? Dann hol ich mir halt einen Freund für die Wakü. 

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> kann mir da jemand trz auf caseking einen zusammenstellen? Dann hol ich mir halt einen Freund für die Wakü.



Kein Problem, 5 Min


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Kein Problem, 5 Min



Geht klar! Und richtig fettes danke das Ihr mir so helft!

LG


----------



## kC0pter (23. September 2015)

Zur Not schaust bei den PCGH-Bastlern. Das sind alles kompetente Schrauber und es gibt sicherlich auch einen in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

kC0pter schrieb:


> Zur Not schaust bei den PCGH-Bastlern. Das sind alles kompetente Schrauber und es gibt sicherlich auch einen in deiner Nähe.



danke für den tipp!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

So, hier der versprochene Warenkorb: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/90e3522938cb4904a024

GPU Kühler ist noch keiner drin, der EK-FC980 GTX TI WF3 ist noch nicht gelistet

+2x Nanoxia 3-Pin zu 4x 3-Pin 60cm, sleeved schwarz (NX34A60) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Farblich abgestimmt auf die Konfiguration in Post #28

Sleeves fürs Netzteil könnte man auch noch dazu nehmen, der Optik wegen: CableMod B-Series DPP 10/11 Kabel Kit fÃ¼r Netzteile, schwarz (CM-BDX-FKIT-KK-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> So, hier der versprochene Warenkorb: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/90e3522938cb4904a024
> 
> GPU Kühler ist noch keiner drin, der EK-FC980 GTX TI WF3 ist noch nicht gelistet
> 
> ...



ok danke aber köntnest du den rest auch noch reinstellen für den pc? weil da gibts ja verschiedene sorten... wär mega nice

Danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

1 x Western Digital WD Red 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M4B3000C15)
2 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 WIFI
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
8 x Phobya NB-eLoop 1800rpm
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz/gold mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_GD)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 (BN253)


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

also doch den 6 kerner und nicht den skylake?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Bei dem Budget kann man durchaus auf LGA 2011-3 setzen


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

ich weiß nicht ob das der größste scheiß ist den ich gebaut habe aber wie ist das? PC-Konfigurator - So. 2011-3 High-End WaKü - PC-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das der größste scheiß ist den ich gebaut habe aber wie ist das? PC-Konfigurator - So. 2011-3 High-End WaKü - PC-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop



Das ist nix 

Mifcom ist allgemein zu teuer, zwei Titan X sowieso. Das Netzteil hast du vergessen (ist nur ein S7 500 Watt drin). Wakü ist völlig unterdimensioniert, Case für die Wakü ebenso. Der RAM ist zu langsam und die SSD viel zu teuer. Und zuletzt das Logitech G930. Klanglich auf Niveau eines 20€ Superlux HD681


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

ok ich gebs auf selber zu konfigurieren  gibst denn kein shop wo man nach belieben konfigurieren kann und sie alles zusammenbauen tun?
preis spiel keine rolle..
LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> gibst denn kein shop wo man nach belieben konfigurieren kann und sie alles zusammenbauen tun?



Nein, nicht mit Wakü


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mit Wakü



und wie ichs verstanden hab, komme ich ohne wasserkühlung nicht drum rum bei 4k oder?


----------



## HisN (23. September 2015)

Die Wakü hat wenig mit 4K zu tun.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2015)

4k-Gaming ohne WaKü ist gewagt


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 4k-Gaming ohne WaKü ist gewagt



Manno, alles so kompliziert 
Sind meine Vorstellungen eig richtig?: Wasser im PC wird warm, geht zu dem Kasten und kühlt sie, die kalte geht in pc und wird wieder warm...und immer soweiter...oder komplett falsche vorstellung?



HisN schrieb:


> Die Wakü hat wenig mit 4K zu tun.



Das ist mir klar!


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2015)

> Nein, nicht mit Wakü



Sicher gibt es den 

Ich kenne sogar einen Shop der Rechner nach Wunsch baut inkl. Wakü und OC.
Allerdings nur im High End Bereich 

Und der Schrauber ist einer dieser OC Gurus die sich auf Hw Bot tummeln


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es den
> 
> Ich kenne sogar einen Shop der Rechner nach Wunsch baut inkl. Wakü und OC.
> Allerdings nur im High End Bereich
> ...



verrätst du den shop? ist der denn gut?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

8Pack Systems online bestellen
Der Affe meint wahrscheinlich den Hier bitte mal Kopieren anstatt anklicken

Edit: huch doch ein Link geworden


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> 8Pack Systems online bestellen
> Der Affe meint wahrscheinlich den Hier bitte mal Kopieren anstatt anklicken
> 
> Edit: huch doch ein Link geworden



was hat das damit zutun? Verstehe ich nicht..


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> was hat das damit zutun? Verstehe ich nicht..



Shop=Caseking 
8Pack=auf hwbot tummelnder Übertakter


----------



## Joystick123 (23. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Shop=Caseking
> 8Pack=auf hwbot tummelnder Übertakter



ging doch die ganze zeit um caseking und es wurde gesagt sie bauen keine wakü ein...


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

Joystick123 schrieb:


> ging doch die ganze zeit um caseking und es wurde gesagt sie bauen keine wakü ein...



Das sind fertige Rechner, die du komplett geliefert bekommst.


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2015)

Ich misch nich auch mal eben ein: Bei dem Budget kann man ruhig mal ne ordentliche Tastatur empfehlen. Zum Beispiel 
- Filco Majestouch 2
- Ducky Shine 5 (oder falls nicht verfügbar Ducky Shine 4)
- HHKB
…


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind fertige Rechner, die du komplett geliefert bekommst.


Hätte der Affe doch nur gleich den Link mitgegeben...


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Hätte der Affe doch nur gleich den Link mitgegeben...



Er hängt wahrscheinlich wieder am Bierfass.


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2015)

Wär ich in der Situation, würde ichs vermutlich so in der Richtung machen:
1 x Samsung SSD 950 Pro  512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) (derzeit nicht verfügbar, daher: 1 x Samsung SSD SM951-NVMe  512GB, M.2 (MZVPV512HDGL-00000); aber ich gehe davon aus, dass bis bzw. falls bestellt wird auch die 950 verfügbar ist)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Pro 2TB, SATA (MZ-7KE2T0BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-5960X Extreme Edition, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75960X)
1 x Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15 (HX430C15SBK4/32)
1 x Fostex HP-A4
1 x Shure SRH1540
1 x SilverStone EBA01 Kopfhörerständer silber
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4999-KR)
1 x ASUS ROG Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 (90MB0JG1-M0EAY0)
2 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x Roccat Taito Shiny Black Gaming Mousepad 3mm, King-Size (ROC-13-052)
1 x Ducky Shine 3 Slim (TKL), LEDs blau, MX-Brown, USB, UK (DK9087S3-BUKALAAB1)
1 x Ducky Leder-Handgelenkunterlage schwarz (DKSH1408SD-CUSALAABR1)
1 x Logitech MX Master, USB (910-004362)
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste (TG-K-030-R), 11.1g/3ml
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 900D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011022-WW)
1 x Watercool Heatkiller MB-X KIT ASUS Rampage V Extreme Nickel (11556)
1 x Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition (21587)
1 x Aqua Computer Aqualis XT 450ml mit Nanobeschichtung (34042)
1 x Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Ultra (41061)
1 x Phobya G-Changer 560 V2
1 x Masterkleer Schlauch, UV-aktiv,  3m, 11/8mm (versch. Farben)
1 x Shoggy Sandwich V2
16 x Bitspower Anschluss, 1/4" auf 11/8mm - carbon schwarz (BP-CBWP-C11J)
1 x Bitspower Auslass Adapter für Eheim 1046, 1/4" - carbon schwarz (BP-CBWP-C19)
1 x Bitspower Adapter für Eheim 1046/48/1250, 1/4" - carbon schwarz (BP-CBWP-C21)
8 x Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss gerade male schwarz, G1/4 (QD3-MSFG4-P-BK)
8 x Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss gerade female, 1/4" schwarz (QD3-FG4-BK)
1 x Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra, Kühlflüssigkeit, 5000ml (53149)
1 x Aqua Computer Wasserfilter (34018)
1 x Aqua Computer aquaero 6 XT blaue LED USB Lüftersteuerung (53206)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-08922)
1 x M-Audio BX5 D2 Paar
1 x Kaspersky Lab: Anti Virus 2015, 1 User, 1 Jahr (deutsch) (PC)
1 x Cordial 6.3mm Klinke/Cinch Kabel  0.9m (CFU 0.9 PC)

(Bzw. vermutlich würde ich ein Gehäuse von CaseLabs nehmen (eins aus der Magnum Single Wide Reihe), aber um da zu wissen, was man will/braucht muss man sich schon ein bisschen auskennen)

Ist sicher nicht in allen Bereichen perfekt, aber ein wilder Mix aus Forumsempfehlungen, Zeug das ich selbst besitze, Zeug das ich in kleinerer oder Vorgängerversion besitze und daher empfehlen kann, Dingen die man sich bei dem Budget einfach mal fürs Ego leisten kann usw.

Je nach konkreten Optik-Wünschen könnte man noch folgende Dinge hinzunehmen

- einfarbige LED-Streifen hinzufügen, jene sind sehr empfehlenswert: 2 x BitFenix Alchemy Connect 60cm, 30 LED rot (BFA-ACL-60RK30-RP) (gibt diverse Farben)

- regelbare RGB-LED-Streifen für lustige bunte Farbspielereien:
2 x Aqua Computer RGB-LED-Strip 500cm, LED-Streifen weiß (53204)
2 x Aqua Computer Anschlusskabel für RGB-LED-Strip 70cm, schwarz IP67 (53182)
1 x Aqua Computer farbwerk USB, Aquabus Version (53170)

- gesleevte Stromkabel: Diese hier in einer Farbe nach Wahl 1 x CableMod B-Series DPP 10/11 Kabel Kit für Netzteile, schwarz (CM-BDX-FKIT-KK-R)

Auch ne Überlegung wäre, da das Ding ja sehr schwer wird, ob man Rollen findet, die sich ans Gehäuse montieren lassen. Diese hier sind sehr gut und schick, aber ich fürchte sie lassen sich nicht ans 900D montieren: 1 x Lian Li WB-02 Rollen silber (WB-02A)

Dann weitere 1.000 € nehmen und jemanden finden der sehr viel Ahnung von Hardware hat und den komplett damit beauftragen, diese Teile zu bestellen, transportieren, zusammenzubauen, verkabeln, aufzubauen, BIOS-Einstellungen zu machen, evtl. zu übertakten, Software zu installieren usw. usf. Diese Person soll auch alles was an Werkzeug benötigt wird mitbringen, sowie Kleinkram wie Kabelbinder, Klebeband, Cillit Bank (für die Radireinigung) etc. etc.
Dabei unbedingt beim Zusammenbau und beim Verkabeln dabei sein – dann kann man nämlich fürs nächste Mal lernen. Denjenigen auch ausfragen, wann immer sich eine Frage stellt.
Noch während diese Person anwesend ist ein paar Spiele anspielen um zu testen, ob alles klappt.
Das ist mein voller Ernst, wenn man die Kohle hat sind die 1000 € für einen kompetenten Lehrer sicher besser angelegt als für noch absurd-teurere Hardware.

Es bleibt ein Puffer für Versandkosten, ggf. Gebühren für bestimmte Zahlungsarten usw. usf. und trotzdem ists noch unter 10.000 €.
(Ich komme auf 7989,84 € für die Hardware zzgl. Versand (der könnte je nachdem bei wievielen Händlern man bestellt im Worst Case bis zu insgesamt 75 € betragen, oder ich habe geizhals.de falsch bedient  ))


----------



## Soulsnap (23. September 2015)

5960X und nur EINE 980TI??? Du betreibst da Geldverbrennung....


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2015)

Ich halte es halt für sinnvoller eine 980Ti zu nehmen und dafür 2016 mit dem Pascal-Nachfolger aufzurüsten.
Es sind jetzt auch keine High-End-Monitore in meiner Zusammenstellung. *g*

Aber klar, ins Budget würde auch noch ne zweite 980Ti passen, in dem Fall sollte man das Netzteil größer wählen (gleiches Modell in 850 Watt) und zusätzlich noch 2 von den Bitspower-Anschlüssen dazu.
Dann müsste man mal ausprobieren, ob die Radifläche reicht um das halbwegs leise&kühl zu betreiben, wenn nein muss eben noch ein weiterer Radiator dazu, vielleicht ein 420er, kann auch wieder ein Phobya G-Changer sein, in dem Fall kämen noch 3 von den noiseblocker-Lüftern und 2 Bitspower-Anschlüsse dazu, sowie noch je einer von den QD3-Schnellverschlussteilen, damit man den später leichter ersetzen kann. Man könnte theoretisch nen Wasserkühlungs-SLI-Verbinder zwischen die Karten packen, aber ein Schlauch sollte hier genau so gut klappen.
Wenn man das alles so macht, dann dürfens auch bessere Monitore sein, klar.

Edit: Das käme zu obiger Liste hinzu, wenn man SLI mit 2 980Ti betreiben möchte:
1 x Phobya G-Changer 420 V2
3 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4999-KR)
4 x Bitspower Anschluss, 1/4" auf 11/8mm - carbon schwarz (BP-CBWP-C11J)
1 x Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss gerade male schwarz, G1/4 (QD3-MSFG4-P-BK)
1 x Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss gerade female, 1/4" schwarz (QD3-FG4-BK)
– und das Netzteil durch dieses ersetzen: 1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W ATX 2.4 (BN253) –
– und dann noch die Monitore durch andere ersetzen, davon hab ich zu wenig Ahnung für nen sinnvollen Tipp –
Von den Monitoren abgesehen kostet das Upgrade 1046,38 €


----------

